# Gateway to sell TVs at its stores...



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Link to story

Is Gateway "jumping the shark" here?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

As the article says, Gateway has been trying to do this for years. Wasn't it the "Gateway 2000" that was their first attempt? Large screen TV as the monitor, meant to be located in the living room. It didn't last long. I think they need to return to their roots.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Wasn't it the "Gateway 2000" that was their first attempt? "

No, the company used to be named Gateway 2000. The Destination computer was their first attempt. It's worth noting that this has a somewhat higher quality picture than a typical non-HD TV set.


----------

